# Getting release letter from QLD gov.



## Mayankvansia (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello,

I have been granted visa 489(Queensland, Cairns)on 4/12/2014. I have been applying for jobs from last 3 weeks but havnt got any job yet. Now I want to explore other regional areas. So how do I get a Release letter from QLD Gov. for moving out of QLD? Please Please Please reply asap if some knows about this.

Thanks heaps......


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

*hello*



Mayankvansia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been granted visa 489(Queensland, Cairns)on 4/12/2014. I have been applying for jobs from last 3 weeks but havnt got any job yet. Now I want to explore other regional areas. So how do I get a Release letter from QLD Gov. for moving out of QLD? Please Please Please reply asap if some knows about this.
> 
> Thanks heaps......



hi mayankvansia... w r u??

I have the same problem. I got my 489 visa (Townsville, QLD) on 25 August and moved to Australia on 13 November, 2013. I have been applying for jobs from India as well as after coming here but still no luck...  . I guess you should wait till second week of January because its holiday season here. Most of the Offices are now closed. Hope things will get moving by the second week of January for better.

But whenever you get the required Information , please update. I might need it as well.


Thanks....


----------



## Mayankvansia (Apr 8, 2014)

Hu Catty1987,

I am fine how are you? 
Have you tried for release letter from QLD gov? I am thinking of trying it. Whatever the out come will be I will let you know.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html

Follow this thread...it is active since 2009..U can read the latest posts and see whether it helps u...


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

M good too ..... thanx ..... 

No, i have not tried it till now because I have just talked to my consultant and he has advised me to wait till 3 months because while applying visa, everyone of 489 applicants have shown AUD 30,000 or more for initial settlement and a commitment to stay and work in a designated area for 2 years. So, we have a moral obligation to stick to our commitment.

So, i am just confused about this. But do let me know the outcome , if you go ahead with this process.

But there is one more question. Do i have to stay in that designated area (Townsville) or can i stay in any regional area of Queensland.

Thanks....


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Thanx*



louisam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html
> 
> Follow this thread...it is active since 2009..U can read the latest posts and see whether it helps u...


thank you so much for this thread...... i ll go through it and see what can we do about this......


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

if i am not mistaken 489 is restricted visa by location not PR, your visa grant letter states that. 189 and 190 (technically) is restriction free and full PR as per visa grant letter.

I doubt you would be able to secure a release letter unless you convert to a full PR visa


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> if i am not mistaken 489 is restricted visa by location not PR, your visa grant letter states that. 189 and 190 (technically) is restriction free and full PR as per visa grant letter.
> 
> I doubt you would be able to secure a release letter unless you convert to a full PR visa


Hi GKVithia.... thanx for the information but do you have any idea that if an applicant has to stay in a particular area (Townsville in my case) or can stay in any regional area within the Queensland state.


----------



## Mayankvansia (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Catty1987

I asked for relocation to QLD gov. They said you can move to any regional areas within Queensland. And if you want to move to another state than there is a process you need to go through( he did not said what is the process)And he also said said that you should honour your commitment and stay in QLD.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

there is a difference between a MORAL obligation and a LEGAL obligation ... and I think 489 comes with a LEGAL obligation.... which means unless there are very difficult circumstances, the state will not entertain any requests of movement to any other state.... 489 specifically mentions in the grant letter "Must stay in specified area"...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You have a legal obligation. Dont fulfil it you wont be eligible for PR simple.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You probably won't have a problem while you are on the 489 visa, but your subsequent application for PR via the 887 visa will be refused if you don't fulfil the requirements. Make sure to read and understand the requirements for the 887 visa. I've heard that people are _sometimes_ able to move to another regional area within the same state, but make sure you get an official letter from the state before you move to ensure that it's alright. It's highly unlikely that you'll get a release before you even land and even afterwards the region has no obligation to release you. 

I read an article in the Sydney Morning Herald half a year ago about a couple who lived in the wrong post code area (just a kilometre or two outside their dedicated "zone") in NSW and thus did not receive PR. Unfortunately the article is not online or I would have linked to it.


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

Mayankvansia said:


> Hi Catty1987
> 
> I asked for relocation to QLD gov. They said you can move to any regional areas within Queensland. And if you want to move to another state than there is a process you need to go through( he did not said what is the process)And he also said said that you should honour your commitment and stay in QLD.



Thank you so much Mayankvansia.......


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I report my new location(other than stated) in Queensland once I land there?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Did anyone of you got anything regarding release letter from QLD ?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Did you get anything regarding releaase letter from QLD ?


----------



## mangau (Nov 20, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Did you get anything regarding releaase letter from QLD ?


Hi, I am apply for a release letter from Orana but still waiting. Did you get it and if yes, how long did you have it? 

Thanks


----------

